# دعني انظر اليك



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*سيدي يسوع ... الصلاة هي النظر إليك ...فهل استطيع اذا كنت أحبك حقاً ألا أنظر إليك دائماً ؟؟؟ أنت الدائم الحضور !!ا

إيستطيع من يحب إلا يعلق النظر بحبيبه إذا كان في حضرته !!! ربي أنت تتلذذ بصلاتي و أنا أبخل عليك بها !!ا

يـــا رب ...خذ سوطاً واطرد الافكار الشريرة من عقلي ...ليكن بيت صلاه , ويلهج في ناموسك نهاراً وليلاً ...يــا رب اصنع سوطاً واطرد من قلبي محبه العالم , والحقد والكراهيه , وحب الظهور ,لكي يكون هيكلاً طاهراً لك , ولكي أعرف أن احبك من كل القلب ...ا

ليكن يا رب جسدي بيت صلاة ...بيتي وعائلتي بيت صلاة وطهارة وبركة ..أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابه لإلهامات روحك القدوس في عن طريق الصلاة ...ا

أعطني أن أكون علي صله بك في كل أعمالي و أتمم مشيئتك يا أبتاه ..فالصلاة هي الوقود المستمر لإلهاب القلب بالحب الإلهي ...ا

الصلاة في القداس الإلهي هي نوع من : العطش , والجوع , ونار حب لا ترتوي إلا بدم المسيح الشهي وبجسده معطي الحياة ...ا

ترديد اسم يسوع ..تولد في القلب محبه شديدة للمسيح بالروح القدس المنسكب فينا , كتيار نازل من السماء يثمر فينا شكراً دائماً ..وصلاة متواترة وحديثاً حار عن الرب* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*



الصلاة في القداس الإلهي هي نوع من : العطش , والجوع , ونار حب لا ترتوي إلا بدم المسيح الشهي وبجسده معطي الحياة ...ا


أنقر للتوسيع...

*موضوع جميل 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن

شكرا للصلاه الجميله

العدرا معاكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي كوكو نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*
> 
> *شكرا للصلاه الجميله*​
> 
> *العدرا معاكم*​​


* ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## eriny roro (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل قوى قوى يا روكا
مرسى يا قمر
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*



يـــا رب ...خذ سوطاً واطرد الافكار الشريرة من عقلي ...ليكن بيت صلاه , ويلهج في ناموسك نهاراً وليلاً ...يــا رب اصنع سوطاً واطرد من قلبي محبه العالم , والحقد والكراهيه , وحب الظهور ,لكي يكون هيكلاً طاهراً لك , ولكي أعرف أن احبك من كل القلب ...ا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

يارب اعطنا النعمة وانر فينا روح الصلاة 

شكرا للصلاة الطيبة*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> ليكن يا رب جسدي بيت صلاة ...بيتي وعائلتي بيت صلاة وطهارة وبركة ..أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابه لإلهامات روحك القدوس في عن طريق الصلاة ...ا
> 
> أعطني أن أكون علي صله بك في كل أعمالي و أتمم مشيئتك يا أبتاه ..فالصلاة هي الوقود المستمر لإلهاب القلب بالحب الإلهي ...ا


*امين يا رب 
ادخل طهر  نقي اعطي البركة 

صلاة   روووعة 

الرب يبارك حياتك يا روكا​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*الصلاة دائما" جميلة ومفيدة الرب يباركك يا روكا آمين*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

eriny roro قال:


> جميل قوى قوى يا روكا
> 
> مرسى يا قمر
> 
> ربنا معاكى​


* ميرسي يا رورو*
*نورتي يا قمري*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *الصلاة دائما" جميلة ومفيدة الرب يباركك يا روكا آمين*


*ميرسي ليك نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *امين*​
> *يارب اعطنا النعمة وانر فينا روح الصلاة *​
> 
> *شكرا للصلاة الطيبة*​


* ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *امين يا رب​
> ادخل طهر نقي اعطي البركة ​
> صلاة روووعة ​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك يا روكا ​*


* ميرسي يا رورو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> *الصلاة في القداس الإلهي هي نوع من : العطش , والجوع , ونار حب لا ترتوي إلا بدم المسيح الشهي وبجسده معطي الحياة ...ا*


*آمين...*
*شكرا على الصلاة...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين...*
> *شكرا على الصلاة...*


*امين*
*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------

